
Gaps in basic knowledge of deep sea life - okket
https://phys.org/news/2017-08-gaps-basic-knowledge-deep-sea.html
======
lb1lf
This post is largely pointless, I just felt great pride seeing that the photos
accompanying this story were likely taken using equipment I helped design,
test and commission.

(Not the photo kit, but the equipment which got the camera to the right spot.
:)

I'll go for a celebratory cup of coffee now.

~~~
a235
Sadly, all ocean studies are underfunded due to a general lack of public
interest. "You don't see - you don't care", and pictures like these are the
first steps to draw people's attention. Thank you!

------
coldcode
I don't see any CSS or images in this post. Maybe uBlock went nuts on this.

~~~
monsieurbanana
Temporarily disabling uBlock for one page takes two clicks, is it the fear of
getting a virus (or other nefarious effects from ads, besides simply being
annoying) that prompted you to write a comment instead?

~~~
jameskegel
It's not even 10AM; please dial it back a bit.

~~~
InitialLastName
It's always flame-o-clock somewhere.

